# power feed ?



## Coomba (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a PM450M, and I would like to add a power feed to the X axis. About the only one I can find, that I know will fit, is a AL500, PM833T. Measuring 17x13x12 this unit seems like overkill for my small mill. Also it has to be mounted in the vertical position, so this takes up even more room in my small shop. Is this size the norm?Does anyone have any knowledge of this type of application or something similar, or can steer me in another direction?


----------



## Coomba (Dec 29, 2017)

WOW! didn't realize this was such a tough question.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 29, 2017)

Build your own, you have a milling machine, use it to make a mounting block and a cage for the clutch. 'Find' a Ford Windstar wiper motor, and gear it 2 to 1, otherwise 6 inches a minute is too slow. 12 V VF controls are really cheap, (under $5.00) I used a 12 V auto window motor, it gives me 8 ipm, just barely enough.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 29, 2017)

I would think any of them can be adapted in one way or another. Ck the YouTube's videos if it can be done it's there if not try to do one and put it on there . I'm eventually going to build my own simply for monetary reasons.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2017)

Coomba said:


> WOW! didn't realize this was such a tough question.



Not familiar with a PM450.   Is it Precision Matthews or a Rockwell mill?   I searched and could only find a vintage '62 Rockwell with model designation. 

How 'bout a photo and a little more info?


----------



## Coomba (Dec 30, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Build your own, you have a milling machine, use it to make a mounting block and a cage for the clutch. 'Find' a Ford Windstar wiper motor, and gear it 2 to 1, otherwise 6 inches a minute is too slow. 12 V VF controls are really cheap, (under $5.00) I used a 12 V auto window motor, it gives me 8 ipm, just barely enough.



Please read my post carefully, I did not ask how to build a  powerfeed, my problem is space.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 30, 2017)

Coomba said:


> Please read my post carefully, I did not ask how to build a  powerfeed, my problem is space.


Maybe you could build a miniature one for the mystery mill to save space??


----------



## dlane (Dec 30, 2017)

What is 17x13x12” if it’s the feed that’s way bigger than my Servo 150 feed on a full size BP clone. 
A pic of machine would help


----------



## petertha (Dec 31, 2017)

I think I referenced my mod here on the other forum to give you a visual, but sorry, missed the detail you couldn't accommodate the stick out length for space constraints
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rf-45-mill-power-feed-mount-improvement.64766/#post-538502

These guys did clean retro installs on Y-axis in vertical mode, but I think larger power units?
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/y-axis-power-feed-for-a-benchtop-mill.44883/#post-541534

Now what I don't know is if the smaller unit like mine be adapted vertically? It has a spur gear, not a bevel gear on the output shaft so that may be a non-starter right there. I have not seen it packaged with bevel gears & related hardware. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist but for some strange reason not as common as horizontal. Wonder why they went this route?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 31, 2017)

Coomba said:


> my problem is space.




My home-brew X drive is 9" by 7" by 5 1/2", considerably smaller.


----------



## Coomba (Jan 2, 2018)

dlane said:


> What is 17x13x12” if it’s the feed that’s way bigger than my Servo 150 feed on a full size BP clone.
> A pic of machine would help



I we send a photo as soon as I get back on my feet.


----------



## mksj (Jan 2, 2018)

The PM-450M was a smaller version of the  PM-833T



I have the Align AL-500 and cannot see how it would fit your mill, let alone being way too powerful for what you need. It is made for a Bridgeport style mill.

I would look at the power feed used on the PM-833T, also other makes in a similar flat style power feed and you may need to use some form of coupler to marry the two. I did this on my last mill, used an elastomeric coupler boared to each shaft.
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-833t-x-powerfeed/
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Power-Feed-for-G8689-Mini-Mill/T10894


----------



## Coomba (Jan 4, 2018)

You can see how I'm cramped for space. If I added the Pm833t which was recommended it would reach half way to the drawer in the counter. Unless I can modify another feed, I'll have to make one up myself.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 4, 2018)

The usual X drive for that mill is just like what's on my RF30. It sticks out 10 1/2" from the end of the table.


----------



## petertha (Jan 4, 2018)

Are you equally centered (constrained) on both left & right? My RF45 only has the table pocket on left side so that's where I initially set my power drive. The right handle assembly has a graduated collar but not the right side. So even though I predominantly use the DRO, it again favored putting motor on LHS.

I think the best approach for you would either be a more compact alternate motor assembly, or a right angle drive with motor shaft in vertical position which would involve bevel gears somewhat like the big boy machines. I'm not aware of something off the shelf but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist


----------



## Coomba (Jan 5, 2018)

looks like I'm going to have to start shopping around for some parts, and put one together myself. This could be fun.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Coomba did you manage to find a power feed to fit your mill yet ,I have a similar mill maybe a touch bigger and same it's a bit tight for room around my mill ,I have been looking and found these on aliexpress it looks like it maybe made to fit similar mill to mine ,I'm trying to find out the id of the dog drive they show in pictures on website .if it's 17 mm I think I could fit that unit at a pinch .


----------



## Glenno (Jan 12, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> I have been looking and found these on aliexpress it looks like it maybe made to fit similar mill to mine ,I'm trying to find out the id of the dog drive they show in pictures on website .if it's 17 mm I think I could fit that unit at a pinch .



I have that exact same power feed unit, and yes it is 17mm


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 12, 2018)

Glenno said:


> I have that exact same power feed unit, and yes it is 17mm


Thanks for that I might order one. I think I've had the mill about 6 years now so think it's time my arms got a rest


----------



## Coomba (Feb 7, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Hi Coomba did you manage to find a power feed to fit your mill yet ,I have a similar mill maybe a touch bigger and same it's a bit tight for room around my mill ,I have been looking and found these on aliexpress it looks like it maybe made to fit similar mill to mine ,I'm trying to find out the id of the dog drive they show in pictures on website .if it's 17 mm I think I could fit that unit at a pinch .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my way, making one.


----------



## Moper361 (Feb 7, 2018)

Coomba said:


> On my way, making one.


I have just ordered one for x axis but when im home from work next monday for a few weeks i plan on building my own y axis one .What motor are u planning on using? I have some little dc motors with 60.1 reduction there only small but may just do the job .if not ill look for something a bit bigger .I have a 220 to 24v convertor and forward reverse switch and speed control box to so see what happens if the motor is not powerfull enough ill look at wiper motor .Intrested to see your set up when its done


----------



## Coomba (Feb 8, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> I have just ordered one for x axis but when im home from work next monday for a few weeks i plan on building my own y axis one .What motor are u planning on using? I have some little dc motors with 60.1 reduction there only small but may just do the job .if not ill look for something a bit bigger .I have a 220 to 24v convertor and forward reverse switch and speed control box to so see what happens if the motor is not powerfull enough ill look at wiper motor .Intrested to see your set up when its done



I’m using a cardon 40-299 wiper motor that I purchase from Auto Zone. It is used on the larger size Ford pick up trucks. Cost 39 or 49 bucks, but it didn’t have a core charge. I watched Stefan Gotteswinters video on You Tube, and I’m following his lead. I removed the power supply from an old PC. 12 VDC 18 ampers. Then purchased a controller from E bay that has a rheostat and a forward, reverse switch. Let me know how your x axis works out.


----------

